
Apple reportedly paving the way for Lightning headphones - flavmartins
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/4/5779662/apple-reportedly-paving-way-for-lightning-headphones
======
brian-armstrong
There is one very tangible benefit to doing this for Apple. Namely, it would
block all of the existing Square etc. readers for magstripe cards. Who needs
all those silly external accessories for outdated payment technologies when
you have Apple Pay, right?

